#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ASM Code /American Society for Metals

## Mohamed

*ASM Code
 
American Society for Metals*

During the 1920s, it was clear that the need for reliable technical information extended beyond the field of steel treating alone. Alloying during the manufacture of steel was becoming more important, and the quality and treatment of nonferrous metals began to attract the attention of engineers. 
To meet the requirements of the membership, ASST began to expand its field to include the complete range of manufacturing processes for all metals. By 1933, convinced of the members support for a more inclusive name, the ASST became American Society for Metals (ASM), with Bill Eisenman serving as National Secretary.
Over the next several decades, ASMs membership and the number of chapters greatly expanded, as did the Societys services to its members. _Metal Progress_ magazine (now _Advanced Materials & Processes_) debuted in September 1930 and quickly became known as the preeminent technical publication in the metals field.
By 1948, the Seventh Edition of the _Metals Handbook_ had grown to 1,444 pages. It was the last single-volume _Handbook_, until the publication of the first _Metals Handbook_ _Desk Edition_ in 1984. 

*ASM Code
American Society for Metals

*Volume 1: Properties and Selection: Irons, Steels, and High-Performance Alloys 50.1Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Volume 2: Properties and Selection: Nonferrous Alloys and Special-Purpose Materials 58.87Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 3: Alloy Phase Diagrams 66.35Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 4: Heat Treating 44.43Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 5: Surface Engineering 29.06Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 6: Welding, Brazing, and Soldering 43.83Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 7: Powder Metal Technologies and Applications 55.74Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 8: Mechanical Testing and Evaluation 57.04Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 9: Metallography and Microstructures
95.78Mb , 95.78Mb , 43.64Mb
Part 1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 10: Materials Characterization 17.98Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 11: Failure Analysis and Prevention
95.78Mb , 93.73Mb
Part 1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 12: Fractography 66.06Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 13A: Corrosion: Fundamentals, Testing, and Protection 74.3Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 13: Corrosion 66.67Mb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 14: Forming and Forging 52.84Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 15: Casting 46.47Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 16: Machining
95.78Mb , 87.16Mb
Part 1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 17: Nondestructive Evaluation and Quality Control 41.97Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 18: Friction, Lubrication, and Wear Technology 37.18Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 19: Fatigue And Fracture 46.3Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 20: Materials Selection and Design 29.58Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Volume 21: Composites 96.59Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
See More: ASM Code /American Society for Metals

----------


## ketan_er13

Dear,

I am unable to download volume no 14.
It shows that the file is not found.
I think it is deleted.
Can you please upload it again.

ketan

----------


## Skavenses

All links unavailable can you reupload it... Thanks in advance.

----------


## bkcdm

I am also not able to download any above files.

----------


## moad

Dear>

sorry not found any thing

----------


## inconel

Boss,pls upload the files again.links not working.
Rgds
inconel

----------


## rameez787

can you send me the link for ... ASM HANDBOOK VOLUME 9 ....my ID is 

rameez787@hotmail.com

none of the links are working

----------


## adeegbemode

Thanks this is quite helpful but can anybody help define wcb, wpb, thanks

----------


## pedroc

Dear Mohamed,
I would like to download ASM Handbooks Volumes 11, 13 and 20 but the links you provided are not working.
Could you please update some links for these Handbooks, or at least for volume 11?
Thank you very much in advance.
Kind regards,

----------


## nautel

All Link die, please upload again !




> *ASM Code
>  
> American Society for Metals*
> 
> During the 1920s, it was clear that the need for reliable technical information extended beyond the field of steel treating alone. Alloying during the manufacture of steel was becoming more important, and the quality and treatment of nonferrous metals began to attract the attention of engineers. 
> To meet the requirements of the membership, ASST began to expand its field to include the complete range of manufacturing processes for all metals. By 1933, convinced of the members support for a more inclusive name, the ASST became American Society for Metals (ASM), with Bill Eisenman serving as National Secretary.
> Over the next several decades, ASMs membership and the number of chapters greatly expanded, as did the Societys services to its members. _Metal Progress_ magazine (now _Advanced Materials & Processes_) debuted in September 1930 and quickly became known as the preeminent technical publication in the metals field.
> By 1948, the Seventh Edition of the _Metals Handbook_ had grown to 1,444 pages. It was the last single-volume _Handbook_, until the publication of the first _Metals Handbook_ _Desk Edition_ in 1984. 
> 
> ...

----------


## chz

It's a good material but links are die ... bad luck !!!

... by the way thanks for the intention ...

----------


## inconel

please upload the book again.We need it.it is highly informative and valuable.Please upload again.

----------


## shankargee

thanq. 3,7,9,11,13,14,16,20 , 21 and 22 are dead links. please re upload.

See More: ASM Code /American Society for Metals

----------


## shankargee

thanq. 3, 7, 9, 11, 13, 14, 16, 20 21, 22 files are deleted. please re upload

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

thanks

----------


## hsngrms

sorry. broken links!

----------


## nnreddy

First thanks for sharing the ASTM Standards.But none of the links are working.Please upload again.

Thank you.

----------


## shankargee

brother no useful links 4 all. no such files found.
request 2 re upload.

----------


## larofa79

bad links

----------


## stprav

hello boss the file is not found, please upload again

----------


## Sajid45

Dear Friends
I am not able to download any of these books.
can you reload them or sent PDFs to my email id mechsajid@gmail.com
sajid

----------


## BEANIE

I can't download theses books

----------


## Thundergolum

I can't download theses books please reuplad

----------


## unlock

pls upload the link again

----------


## Nabilia

ASM Metals Handbook Desk Edition 1998.pdf 27.461 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook Volume 22B 2010 - Metals Process Simulation.pdf 24.851 MB


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASM Code /American Society for Metals

----------


## Nabilia

Welding steels without hydrogen c r a c k i n g - ASM International.pdf 10.234 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

ASM Handbook, Vol 13 - Corrosion 1992.pdf 70.807 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, Vol 13A - Corrosion; Fundamentals, Testing, and Protection 2003.pdf 79.011 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

ASM Handbook, Vol 14 - Forming and Forging 1996.pdf 56.236 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, Vol 15 - Casting 1992.pdf 48.792 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, Vol 16 - Machining 1998.pdf 26.459 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, Vol 17 - Nondestructive Evaluation and Quality Control 1989.pdf 44.747 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, Vol 18 - Friction Lubrication and Wear Technology 1997.pdf 40.288 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

ASM Handbook, Vol 19 - Fatigue and Fracture 1997.pdf 50.929 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, Vol 20 - Materials Selection and Design 1999.pdf 32.270 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, Vol 21 - Composites 2001.pdf 100.741 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

ASM International - Corrosion - Understanding the Basics 2000.pdf 7.793 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM International - Hardness Testing.pdf 98.383 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM International - Tensile Testing.pdf 102.599 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM International - Understanding How Components Fail 2nd Ed..pdf 86.709 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Specialty Handbook - Heat-Resistant Materials.pdf 131.150 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Corrosion of Weldments - ASM International.pdf 7.553 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Materials Handbook 15th Ed..pdf 4.254 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

ASM Handbook, Vol 9 - Metallography and Microstructures 2004.pdf 240.823 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, Vol 10 - Materials Characterization 1998.pdf 20.084 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, Vol 11 - Failure Analysis and Prevention 2002.pdf 201.645 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, Vol 12 - Fractography 1992.pdf 68.806 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

ASM Handbook, Vol 5 - Surface Engineering 1994.pdf 31.354 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, Vol 6 - Welding Brazing and Soldering 1993.pdf 49.759 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, Vol 7 - Powder Metal Technologies and Applications 1998.pdf 59.459 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, Vol 8 - Mechanical Testing and Evaluation 2000.pdf 59 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

ASM Handbook, Vol 1 - Properties and Selection; Irons Steels and High Performance Alloys 1990.pdf	  58.266 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, Vol 2 - Properties and Selection; Nonferrous Alloys and Special-Purpose Materials 1990.pdf	  63.082 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, Vol 3 - Alloy Phase Diagrams 1992.pdf	  33.187 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, Vol 4 - Heat Treating 1991.pdf 46.520 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Kazuvam

Can you send send me Volume 17 guys, to kazuvam@live.com

----------


## sumon emam

Pls share the following books:
1. High-temperature corrosion and materials applications By G. Y. Lai
2. Heat-resistant materials by Joseph R. Davis, ASM International. Handbook Committee

----------


## Nabilia

ASM Specialty Handbook - Heat-Resistant Materials.pdf	131.150 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM International - High-Temperature Corrosion and Materials Applications - Lai 2007.pdf	18.351 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sumon emam

Nabilia, u r great!

See More: ASM Code /American Society for Metals

----------


## Duri13

The link all dead again  :Frown:  anyone have link to these books?

----------


## nikidragon4u

ASM Metal handbook 
1-21 volumes 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## racp12

Mr. *nikidragon4u*,




> Re: ASM Code /American Society for Metals
> ASM Metal handbook 
> 1-21 volumes 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



This link is empty. Could you, please, reupload the files?
Thanks in advance

----------


## romeo1412

please re-upload sir.

----------


## red100rose

Plz upload full file of ASM handbook & ASM International at dropbox.

----------


## Varp

Please send ASM International Books. filedisk1@gmail.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## totodj

Please, somebody upload the ASM International Books again or send me the right link by e-mail! mando.tamas@gmail.com

Thanks!

----------


## Marty Thompson

Can someone upload the ASM Specialty Handbook Aluminum and Aluminum Alloys

A link is here if you have access...iranian site

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Who has these to share? 
Volume 4A: Steel Heat Treating Fundamentals and Processes
Volume 4B: Heat Treating Technologies 
Volume 4C: Induction Heating and Heat Treating
Volume 4D: Heat Treating Irons & Steels 
Volume 5A: Thermal Spray Technology
Volume 6A: Welding Fundamentals and Processes
Volume 14A: Metalworking: Bulk Forming
Volume 22A: Fundamentals of Modeling for Metals Processing
Comprehensive Index to ASM Handbooks, Third Edition

----------


## GAC2014

Dear all.
I'm looking for book Hardness Testing 2nd Edition,someone could share this one?
Thanks in advanced.

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
I need ASM books too
thank you in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

I have posted all my ASM books on Telegram



I'm not looking to replace this site but...
Get on the Telegram. download at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

if this site is down, you can still ask for and receive your needed files and have discussions.
There are hundreds of specialty groups,
Here are two great channels...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Group link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

GroupEgpet link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASM Code /American Society for Metals

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend 
I need the folowing books :
Volume 4A: Steel Heat Treating Fundamentals and Processes
 Volume 4B: Heat Treating Technologies 
 Volume 4C: Induction Heating and Heat Treating
 Volume 4D: Heat Treating Irons & Steels 
 Volume 5A: Thermal Spray Technology
 Volume 6A: Welding Fundamentals and Processes
 Volume 14A: Metalworking: Bulk Forming
 Volume 22A: Fundamentals of Modeling for Metals Processingplease upload , and many thanks in advance

----------


## acier58

> Dear Friend 
> I need the folowing books :
> Volume 4A: Steel Heat Treating Fundamentals and Processes
>  Volume 4B: Heat Treating Technologies 
>  Volume 4C: Induction Heating and Heat Treating
>  Volume 4D: Heat Treating Irons & Steels 
>  Volume 5A: Thermal Spray Technology
>  Volume 6A: Welding Fundamentals and Processes
>  Volume 14A: Metalworking: Bulk Forming
>  Volume 22A: Fundamentals of Modeling for Metals Processingplease upload , and many thanks in advance



I have only  *Volume 22A*
List of ASM Handbooks in the link posted at the end of this post.

ASM Handbook Vol.01 - Properties and Selection Irons Steels and High Performance Alloys.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.02 - Properties and Selection Nonferrous Alloys and Special-Purpose Materials.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.03 - Alloy Phase Diagrams.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.04 - Heat Treating.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.05 - Surface Engineering.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.06 - Welding, Brazing, and Soldering.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.07 - Powder Metal Technologies and Applications.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.08 - Mechanical Testing and Evaluation.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.09 - Metallography And Microstructures 2004.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.10 - Materials Characterization.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.11 - Failure Analysis And Prevention.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.12 - Fractography.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.13A - Corrosion Fundamentals, Testing, And Protection.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.13C - Corrosion-Environments and Industries.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.14 - Forming And Forging.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.14B - Metalworking_Sheet Forming.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.15 - Casting.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.16 - Machining.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.17 - Nondestructive Evaluation and Quality Control.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.18 - Friction, Lubrication, and Wear Technology.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.19 - Fatigue And Fracture.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.20 - Materials Selection and Design.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.21 - Composites.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.22A - Fundamentals of Modeling for Metals Processing-ASM International (2009).pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.22B - Metals Process Simulation.pdf
ASM Handbook Vol.23 - Materials for Medical Devices-ASM International (2012).pdf
ASM Metals Handbook Desk Edition 2001.pdf
ASM Speciality Handbook_Heat Resistant Materials.pdf
ASM Handbook - Beryllium and Beryllium Alloys-ASM International (2010).pdf


Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

I have the 6A and 14A, I'll get them uploaded and post.

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASM Handbook Vol 6A - Welding Fundamentals and Processes 2011
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASM Handbook Vol 14A - Metalworking-  Bulk Forming 2005
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend 
 many thanks & I still waiting for uploading the folowing books :
 Volume 4A: Steel Heat Treating Fundamentals and Processes
 Volume 4B: Heat Treating Technologies 
 Volume 4C: Induction Heating and Heat Treating
 Volume 4D: Heat Treating Irons & Steels 
 Volume 5A: Thermal Spray Technology
many thanks in advance

----------


## kanil

Volume 5B: Protective Organic Coatings.

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend 
 I still waiting for uploading the folowing books :
 Volume 4A: Steel Heat Treating Fundamentals and Processes
 Volume 4B: Heat Treating Technologies 
 Volume 4C: Induction Heating and Heat Treating
 Volume 4D: Heat Treating Irons & Steels 
 Volume 5A: Thermal Spray Technology
 Volume 5B: Protective Organic Coatings
 many thanks in advance

----------


## c4275313

Any news about the latest ASM Handbook?

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend 
 I still waiting for uploading the folowing books :
 Volume 4A: Steel Heat Treating Fundamentals and Processes
 Volume 4B: Heat Treating Technologies 
 Volume 4C: Induction Heating and Heat Treating
 Volume 4D: Heat Treating Irons & Steels 
 Volume 5A: Thermal Spray Technology
 Volume 5B: Protective Organic Coatings
 many thanks in advance

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends 
I still waiting for uploading the folowing books :
Volume 4A: Steel Heat Treating Fundamentals and Processes
Volume 4B: Heat Treating Technologies 
Volume 4C: Induction Heating and Heat Treating
Volume 4D: Heat Treating Irons & Steels 


Volume 5A: Thermal Spray Technology
Volume 5B: Protective Organic Coatings
many thanks in advanceSee More: ASM Code /American Society for Metals

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends 
 I still waiting for uploading the folowing books :
 Volume 4A: Steel Heat Treating Fundamentals and Processes
 Volume 4B: Heat Treating Technologies 
 Volume 4C: Induction Heating and Heat Treating
 Volume 4D: Heat Treating Irons & Steels 
 Volume 5A: Thermal Spray Technology
 Volume 5B: Protective Organic Coatings
 Please upload or send to ezaatmonem@yahoo.com
 many thanks in advance

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends 
 I still waiting for uploading the folowing books :
 Volume 4A: Steel Heat Treating Fundamentals and Processes
 Volume 4B: Heat Treating Technologies 
 Volume 4C: Induction Heating and Heat Treating
 Volume 4D: Heat Treating Irons & Steels 
 Volume 5A: Thermal Spray Technology
 Volume 5B: Protective Organic Coatings
 Please upload or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
 many thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

Everyone is looking for them

----------


## Kingsman77

Hello Mohamed,
Is there a way the download links for the ASM volumes can be re-established please?. None of it worked for me.
Thanks.

----------


## antennathvn

I have these:
Volume 4A: Steel Heat Treating Fundamentals and Processes
Volume 4B: Heat Treating Technologies
Volume 4C: Induction Heating and Heat Treating 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends 
 I still waiting for uploading the folowing books :
 Volume 4D: Heat Treating Irons & Steels 
 Volume 5A: Thermal Spray Technology
 Volume 5B: Protective Organic Coatings
 Please upload or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
 many thanks in advance

----------


## antennathvn

Dont know if these could help, in the meantime 
Heat Treater's Guide: Practices and Procedures for iron and steels upgraded in Volume 4D
Heat Treater's Guide: Practices and Procedures for Nonferrous Alloys upgraded in Volume 4E 
Handbook of thermal spray technology upgraded in Volume 5A
these books are not the new ASM Handbook volumes 4D , 4E & 5A, sorry bad english. 
and these ASM Specialty Handbook Nickel, Cobalt, and Their Alloys, Copper and Copper Alloys here  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Im looking for ASM Specialty carbon and alloy steel, Stainless steel & tool materials, Failure Analysis of Engineering Materials Mg hill, could someone share it?

----------


## ezzat

Dear: antennathvn
thank you with my best wishes

----------


## antennathvn

here in not so good quality, i share ASM Specialty Handbook: Tool Materials, Stainless Steel, Magnesium and magnesium alloys, & Vol 1A Cast Iron Technology 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Sagittarius12

Dear Nabilia
Could you update the download of the ASM handbook volumes, I especially need the ones related to volume 17.
Thanks

----------

